

Visualizing npm modules by geography - morganherlocker
http://morganherlocker.com/post/Visualizing-npm-modules-by-Geography

======
morganherlocker
OP here. If anyone wants to see some other specific visualization based on the
data, I am happy to run it and post the results (different classification
scheme, filters, etc.).

